# Short Downtime Later This Morning



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

UK-Muscle will be offline for 5-10 mins later this morning.

Some people have been trying to hack us and have been hammering the server (which is why the board has been slow at times).

We've blocked them but still need to reboot to finish the job and remove their method of attack.

So, if you can't get on or the board vanishes.... relax!

Just mix up a protein shake and by the time you've had it we should be back.

L


----------

